# 9 week old GSD pups ears aren’t standing



## shiloandscout (Dec 26, 2020)

Scout is 9 weeks old and my first GSD. I am probably just an over thinking dog mom because my pups are like my children. But I have seen lots of pictures of pups his age and some younger with ears that stand up. I’m just wondering when I can expect them to stand up or signs that they will need help going up! 
side note: anyone else’s pup love being in the bathtub lol?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

oh they'll go up and down all the way thru teething. it's fun to watch. Enjoy! And take lots of pictures!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

9 WEEKS? Time to panic!
_sigh_


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

....and most of those puppies you’ve seen photos of, had ears that were down the day before or hour after the photo was taken too. no one (here) can speak for your puppy - be prepared to see lots of ear dancing for the next 6 months. or ask your breeder what’s typical of their lines.


----------



## shiloandscout (Dec 26, 2020)

Jax08 said:


> oh they'll go up and down all the way thru teething. it's fun to watch. Enjoy! And take lots of pictures!


Oh there’s already tons of pics of this little guy!! Smart little bugger too!


----------



## shiloandscout (Dec 26, 2020)

WNGD said:


> 9 WEEKS? Time to panic!
> _sigh_


Not in a panic lol!! Just wanted some opinions as this is my first GSD and not sure the timeline of when the ears go up and ive read and seen stuff about being 9 weeks old or 12 weeks but then also seen up to 4 months


----------



## shiloandscout (Dec 26, 2020)

Fodder said:


> ....and most of those puppies you’ve seen photos of, had ears that were down the day before or hour after the photo was taken too. no one (here) can speak for your puppy - be prepared to see lots of ear dancing for the next 6 months. or ask your breeder what’s typical of their lines.


Thank you!! I do notice sometimes when he was laying down and they were flopped up when he lifts his head sometimes one sticks up for a few seconds and the goes back down. And i have noticed the base of his ears slowly being propped up more


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

shiloandscout said:


> Not in a panic lol!! Just wanted some opinions as this is my first GSD and not sure the timeline of when the ears go up and ive read and seen stuff about being 9 weeks old or 12 weeks but then also seen up to 4 months


Yup, sometimes they are up at 8 weeks, sometimes 8 months. Rarely, not at all or only one.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

One of Shadows ears did not come all the way up until around a year.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

I brought Star home at 12 weeks. Her ears were up. They fell down within a week, and didn't come up reliably to stay until she was about 9 MONTHS!! But they DID come up!


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

My first one's ears were finally up around 9 months. The current one...about 9 weeks. Don't worry.


----------



## RabanJr (Jul 17, 2020)

Max is almost 8 months and his left ear still has a floppy tip. 
Give him a little bully stick. The chewing should help with the ears.

it’s all patience, patience, patience.


----------



## Blu_and_Redd (Oct 7, 2019)

They will definitely go up at some point. My first GSD's ears were up at 4 months and never went back down. My second GSD's ears kept flopping up and down until she was around 6 months old. Like Jax said, it's fun to watch!


----------



## ChickiefromTN (Jun 16, 2020)

My first boy's ears didn't go up until around 4 1/2 months. Thats him in the picture. And I don't know why it looks like he didn't have a tail, Lol! My current two had ears up very young. They are all different. No worries.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## shiloandscout (Dec 26, 2020)

Thanks everyone! I got my first dog on my own beginning of October and he was already almost 6 months old and his ears were right up but he is a purebred Siberian Husky but I knew that his had been up for atleast 2 months before we got him. So was just looking for some info! This helps a lot ☺


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

shiloandscout said:


> Thanks everyone! I got my first dog on my own beginning of October and he was already almost 6 months old and his ears were right up but he is a purebred Siberian Husky but I knew that his had been up for atleast 2 months before we got him. So was just looking for some info! This helps a lot ☺


So you now have a husky puppy and a German shepherd puppy? How brave of you.


----------



## shiloandscout (Dec 26, 2020)

Pytheis said:


> So you now have a husky puppy and a German shepherd puppy? How brave of you.


Very brave!! But i wouldn’t change it for the world. My husky obvs has the husky stubbornness and is a bit vocal. But he is a very laid back well behaved pup! Very smart and obedient which really helps with the new pup!!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

husky ears are nearly half the size of gsd. it’s almost impossible for them _not_ to stand and once they do (generally by a couple months old) they tend to stay up.


----------



## shiloandscout (Dec 26, 2020)

thought i’d give an update!! 4 months and they’re now both up ❤❤


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Never in doubt


----------

